

Huge methane belch in Arctic could cost $60 trillion - anigbrowl
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn23923-huge-methane-belch-in-arctic-could-cost-60-trillion.html

======
mathgladiator
My first thought was: can we harvest it?

